# Tachometer Lights



## MikeyB3649 (Aug 19, 2011)

Just curious. I was driving yesterday and I noticed that from 6K rpm to 8K rpm on my tach is very dim. Is this the way it was designed or is that portion of the light inop? Could someone check theirs and report back? Thanks.


----------



## MikeyB3649 (Aug 19, 2011)

Anybody?


----------



## cruzeman (Mar 13, 2011)

something is wrong with it. mine is even throughout


----------



## MikeyB3649 (Aug 19, 2011)

That's what I figured. I turned on my brights last night and the dim portion flickered back to full brightness so I guess I'll be taking it back to the dealer. At least I have photo evidence to prove I'm not crazy!


----------



## cruzeman (Mar 13, 2011)

def not right!!!


----------



## MikeyB3649 (Aug 19, 2011)

Got it to the dealer and they're telling me it's the instrument cluster that'll have to be changed. All I can say is at least this thing us under warranty. It seems that the dealer has had the car more than I have in the past few weeks.


----------



## gman19 (Apr 5, 2011)

Must be a really modular assembly....changing the whole cluster for a defective LED/bulb!


----------



## MikeyB3649 (Aug 19, 2011)

That's what I thought. The entire thing for a light?! 

I'm guessing they just change out the part and then send the defective one off somewhere for repair before putting it back in the system. Same thing we used to in on F-16's in the Air Force.


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

...the *blue LEDS* used for lighting are _soldered_ to the main board.


----------



## gman19 (Apr 5, 2011)

70AARCUDA said:


> ...the *blue LEDS* used for lighting are _soldered_ to the main board.


 
There you go..I figured they would be LEDs and not bulbs.


----------



## MikeyB3649 (Aug 19, 2011)

70AARCUDA said:


> ...the *blue LEDS* used for lighting are _soldered_ to the main board.


I figured that was the case. I need to see about becoming a repair station for Chevy parts! I bet I could charge a pretty penny to fix that and it would probably take me less than an hour, including the time to disassemble the cluster to get access to the board! It's only 2 leads to replace an LED. And the fact that mine flickers on occasion suggest a cold solder joint. All they'd have to do is reflow the joint and it would most likely work just fine.


----------

